# Matagorda Fatties - Before the Storm



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Saturday in Matagorda was a great day to be on the water.. a bit of a grind through the day with a few small trout and reds on top intersperse enough to keep it interesting. Was fishing 3' mud and grass with a little scattered shell here or there. Tide was low when I arrived and bait was not showing in the coves so I started hunting slightly deeper water where those fish might pull off too. With the water temps starting to get up there by around noon, and with a lot of surface bait activity I decided to use a super spook. Due to the amount of bait I was seeing in the area there had to be a few fish around. it wasn't but a couple cast later and the first good size trout of the day blows up on the spook. The fish will tell you what they want if they are in an area, we just have to listen. Just about that time the wind started howling and it seems like everyone and there brother wanted to fish that area so that ended what could have been a good wade. I decided to hit some other areas looking for a big fish bite and found what I was looking for... I first hit the area with the FatBoy and was about 2/3'rds through it and it's starting to get dark and the fog was getting thicken by the minute; I decided to put the super spook back on.. by then the water temp was over 70 and I knew from earlier that those fish had wanted the topwater over the plastic and fatboy. So I switched out and put on the Bone Super Spook and started working the area ... 3 cast later and the 27 3/4 leaves a hole in the water and it's fish on!... After landing her I go back to work and at the end of a cast fish number 2 hits. Right at 25". Both good healthy fish, not my biggest but I'll take them. Since I was solo all I have are release vids that I made these pics from. I'm working on a Solo Camera Solution for when I'm fishing alone I can still get some respectable pics. I left just in time to give myself enough lite to make out both sides of the ICW in the fog as I eased along barely on plane. Not my best decision and should have left earlier.. We think we can drive safe in the fog but it's the other people that we have to watch out for.. those that think that they can run on full plane because they have a GPS and bury there heads in it.. It was an eerie long ride back to the ramp. All the while my friend Kyle is blowing up my phone checking to see if I've made it back safely. It's good to have friends that care about you and check in. Thanks Kyle.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

thanks for the report. Selfie Stick would work for GoPro or Iphone


----------



## txspeck (Jul 26, 2009)

Way to go T, sucks being in the fog, glad you made it back safely!


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks for the report. Be careful out there.


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice, thanks


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Great report tobin!!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

BluewaterAg26 said:


> thanks for the report. Selfie Stick would work for GoPro or Iphone


I promised my new iPhone that it won't leave the boat this time..LOL. I let the last one down and it's toast... although it may appear as a stunt phone in an upcoming video.

TxSpeck.. thanks brotha.. it was awesome fishing in it.. and i knew it had gotten pretty thick when the boat disappeared down the shoreline, and I couldn't see my super spook land, but was a long long ride back. Some guys came in 20 minutes after me and I can't even imaging. I did hear about an SCB running up on the bank in POC last time it was that foggy. I heard the tow boat charged him hazard duty...sure hope he had a membership. We think we can trust our GPS to navigate but there is about a 2-3 second delay on a GPS unit... and mine is a gen2 touch. I think I'll leave a little earlier next time.

Thanks for the safe wishes and you are welcome for the report guys.. hope it helps you get on a pig sometime soon.


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

Awesome Tobin, definitely eerie in that fog, really eerie when you hear another boat go by & can't see it.


----------



## On The Other Line (Aug 12, 2016)

You betcha. Eerie doin all you can just to stay on plane and keep er *** up in icw waiting for the silhouette of a tug to form in the dense fog over the horizon. I agree it's not worth it, chills. Stay safe folks.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Tobin, That is too dangerous you should have stayed home and worked on you know what instead of braving Maty.  Good fish.


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

I was the one watching out for Tobin. lol. Anyway that was strange weather that night. Got off the water at 4:00. Fog rolled in about 5:30. Went down to the pier about 7:15 and the fog was as thick as pea soup. It was messing with the bait around the light bad. Bait just outside the light was super nervous and seemed confused. Must of lasted for an hour and 1/2. About 7:45 the wind switched and the fog started clearing and disapating. Wild, the fog was completely gone in a minute. Cleared for about an hour and then a storm came from the Southwest. I went to bed at 10:00. Caught a few but it was pretty slow.


----------



## Fun_fishing (Sep 28, 2014)

*Fog*

Great report. I have been in it a couple times like that, no bueno. Had the kids wearing out reds and sheep head east side of east bay and saw it rolling in from the SW. When south shoreline disappeared we headed out. Wanted to try a couple spots on the way in, but kept her rolling.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Great report. I was in E Matty on Sat and did not get a bite. All plastic. Tried some mud shell 3'. Then went to S shoreline and water was beautiful and NADA. Funny as it was a low ceiling all day. Went in about 2:30 and at the ramp partly cloudy and on the drive home not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Tobin, I know how scary it is in the fog. We kayaked and the fog rolled in. We are paddling and can hear the power boats but could not see them so I know they couldn't see us.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Oh man, Kenny I can't imagine.. I'd be paddling real shallow right along some reefs if that was me.


----------

